# LGB Gable Bottomed Ore Cars - Availability?



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All;

Does anyone know whether the LGB Feldbahn gable bottomed ore cars are back into production? I don't have a current catalog handy, but thought that I may have seen them in the 2015 catalog at the hobby store. I have enclosed a photo (somewhat blurred) to help jog memories.











I tried to find some at last year's ECLSTS, but the only dealer who thought he might have some in his warehouse back home never followed up on my request. After emailing him a few times, I decided I was flogging the deceased equine and stopped trying.

While on the subject of horses, does anyone know whether the Bachmann "bobbing horse head" stock car has hit the street? I have seen them touted in Garden Railways dealer advertisements. Both types of car are on my ECLSTS wish list.

Thanks,
David Meashey


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

When searching use the term 'LGB field bulk cars' or the LGB item number 40190.
Go getem Dave...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LGB-G-Scale-40190-Field-Railroad-Bulk-Goods-Cars-Green-2-Pieces-MIB-/231853891544?hash=item35fb919fd8:g:27oAAOSwll1Wy02e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LGB-40190-/252294643300?hash=item3abdeebe64:g:XcEAAOSwp5JWX-RD

Andrew


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

As far as I can tell the new production is 49190
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=6268


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks gentlemen;

I will look for them at the York show. I don't purchase from e-bay, but that's just me. I wouldn't mind getting the wooden goods wagons along with the ore cars. I'm sure the Brandywine & Gondor Railroad can find a use for the wooden wagons.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Knut, It looks as if that number is the new production but is for a set of 4 cars. 2 bulk cars and 2 small gondolas.
Dave, the other 2 gondola cars do look nice.

Andrew


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes Andrew,

A number of the European manufacturers have started to sell some cars in sets to keep the prices down.
A few years ago LGB offered a five car German freight set but that was withdrawn and never made it to market because the price of five cars was just too much for people to swallow at one time.
The 49190 set is on the LGB 2016 pricelist so it should be available from LGB dealers; the 40190 set was discontinued in 2006.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Dave, considering the second hand pairs I posted are around $100 with plastic wheels, the new set of 4 cars for $150 with metal wheels is a much better deal. That price is also an eBay dealer price so it may vary a little with your chosen supplier.

Andrew


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew;

I'll be checking all the big (& little) dealers at the York show. I should be able to come up with some of those sets and pick the best value. No shipping, as I, myself, will be the "shipper."

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There was another manufacturer that made that dump car in brass and had link and pin couplers. I never learned about the company name and sold mine to a friend that needed it more than me.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, the brass ones were a very early Accucraft product, long out of production. The LGB version is far superior, in my opinion. (I operate both).

Larry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Reindeer Pass is advertising the "peekaboo" stock car in the current issue of Garden Railways. I am hoping they will be at ECLSTS. I may also try to get some of the Bachmann manual switch throws.

Cheers,
David Meashey


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Dan and Larry, speak of the devil. Here is the discontinued Accucraft one for sale on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/78-041-Accucraft-Metal-Box-Style-Ore-Car-/111933562399?hash=item1a0fc29e1f:g:QSgAAOSwv9hW4560

Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, that is the model I had.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave Meashey said:


> Reindeer Pass is advertising the "peekaboo" stock car in the current issue of Garden Railways. I am hoping they will be at ECLSTS. I may also try to get some of the Bachmann manual switch throws.
> 
> Cheers,
> David Meashey


We are planning on being in York. It has been our best show. Good to know what customers are looking for, we can't bring everything.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew--that's the car. And look at the asking price! I paid $50 or less a few years ago when I found new-old-stock at a train show. 

Dave--the LGB cars are much better. If you want link/pin couplers, I believe Ozark Miniatures make ones that adapt to this car. It is also easy to mount Kaydees, which is what I use.

Larry


----------

